# Burley Battle: D'Lite vs. Cub



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

(My apologies if this is in the wrong section)

Hi!

I'm looking at trailers for my daughter. She's presently 9 months old, so I know it will likely be next spring before I'm pulling her. However, I figure if I keep my eyes open, I'll come upon a deal.

A LBS is selling Burley Cubs for $199/each, which is about 2/3s the normal "street price" (per Froogle). I had previously been considering the D'Lite or Solo. The main difference is that the Cub has a plastic bottom, and weighs about 10 lbs more. There are a few other minor differences.

Can anyone help me know what the practical effect of these differences are? Am I better off paying the extra/looking for a D'Lite or Solo?

thanks,
Charles


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*trailer trasher*

I have the Burley D'lite and have been pleased with it's performance. I towed around my twin boys up to about 4.5 years old and now the 18 monther gets the honor of flying solo in the double seater. At 9 mos old your little one may be too small, you may have difficulty finding a helmet, too. While I didn't purchase one, the stroller conversion kit seems pretty cool. I have seen a couple street urchin types convert these trailers into mobile homes and recycle vehicles! Burley makes a quality product.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

Get the D'lite. The Cub does not have the same build quality and was an attempt by Burley to compete with the Trek and other lower end trailers. I would highly recommend that you include the alternative hitch as part of your purchase. I had trouble with hitting my heel on the regular hitch.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

One more thing about the Solo v D'lite. I bought he solo and occasionally wish I bought the D'Lite. The Solo advantage is it is about 6 inches narrower which makes it easier to navigate in tight areas. The D'Light has 20" tires instead of 16" which makes it ride smoother and easier to get up curbs if there is no ramp.


----------



## Serac (Jul 22, 2002)

*Why not try...*

Chariot? After shopping both Chariot and Burley, my wife and I found the Chariot to be constructed more solidly. Given all its accessories, we have found this set-up to be fantastic. We use the jogger, bike, and skiing conversion kits to pull our 4yo and 8 month old around.

I know that is not exactly what you asked for, but I thought I would bring up a different point of view.

B.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

Personally, I think the Burley is a better bike trailer, the Chariot is the best compromise if you want to use it as a stroller and trailer.


----------



## cnm (Jul 27, 2004)

*Another recommendation for Chariot*

My wife and I got a Chariot Cougar 2 this spring. We were initially going to get a D'lite but when we saw the Burly and Chariot side by side I was amazed at how much nicer the Chariot was.


----------



## DSR (Oct 10, 2002)

I give the nod to Burley (or Chariot) as a bike trailer. Better hitch, better wheels and hubs, better frame supporting the hub/axle and made in the USA (vs Chariot in China - yes, Canadian company, but manufactured in China). Oh, and I've dealt a fair bit with both companies. Burley customer service is A+. On several instances I've had to wait MONTHS for Chariot parts. 

As for the DLite vs the Cub, I'd actually recommend a third - the Encore. Same basic frame design as the DLite (and therefore much lighter than the Cub) but retails for $100 cheaper. Just doesn't have all the bells and whistles like the padded straps and waterproof zippers. 

Those are some thoughts. S


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

*Burley DLite as a straight trailer, Cougar 2 as a converter*

I have had both, now have the Cougar 2. The DLite is much roomier for the kids and you can store about 3 full bags of groceries. I'm lucky to get 1 back in the Cougar 2, even w/ the extra baskets. BUT, we also run, so as a jogger, the Cougar 2 is VERY smooth, even better than our Kool Stride single jogger.

Overall, the Cougar 2 is a little better. It'd be perfect if it had more storage space.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Please mail or PM me this place in Cincinnati where to get that Cub. Great price, great trailer.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 28, 2004)

chbarr said:


> (My apologies if this is in the wrong section)
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...



We have a D'Lite and love it. When our oldest was 2, we'd strap in her car seat (rear facing), strap it into the D'Lite, and pull with the tandem. When the second child came along we managed to squeeze our oldest (now big enough to ride sans car seat) AND an infant seat into the D'Lite for a period of time. As they grew, we ditched the car seats and simply strapped our girls into the D'Lite along with the usual compliment of stuffed animals, books, sippie cups, and anything else that could keep them entertained for a short ride. Our oldest (8 these days) now stokes on a kid-back while the youngest lounges in the now spacious D'Lite. The D'Lites days are numbered as our youngest has discovered the joys of a Trail-A-Bike and may never again be happy to simply ride along in the trailer. 

The single greatest advantage of the D'Lite over the Cub is its ability to fold into a surprisingly small space. You will discover this when you pack bikes, trailer, and all the other child essentials in your vehicle.

GtB


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

*Wish I had not bought a D'Lite*

I bought a D'Lite double last year and have used it once. Its like hauling a 40 lbs parachute. I just couldn't get into it. Maybe I should sell the thing.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

You can't compare speeds riding with a trailer and without. Basically, when you towing the trailer, think of it as good training. For me, I have found rolling isn't so bad, it is getting up to speed and climbing that takes some work.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*I agree*

...in fact I prefer to use my single speed MTB (sorry) for towing the boys around. I generally don't go on long rides with the chitlens so the SS makes it more of a work out.


----------

